
The importance of visual programming - edw519
http://livingcode.org/2008/the-importance-of-visual-programming
======
tlrobinson
Quartz Composer is pretty neat. Also, Yahoo Pipes seems like the web mashups
version of QC, but I've never really tried it.

------
mtts
Since the author neglects to mention an example of "a patch-based environment
(there are many of these for working with audio)" for audio, I will:

\- PD : <http://puredata.info/>

which is based on (as opposed to "a clone of")

\- Max / MSP : <http://www.cycling74.com/products/maxmsp>

PD can do (simple, afaik - I've never used it for that) video as well but
where it really shines is in concocting all sorts of bizarre audio constructs.

------
amichail
Here's my attempt at domain-specific visual programming:

<http://opsis.sourceforge.net>

